

Kindle for the Web - Garbage
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000579091

======
travisp
This was very exciting to me until I realized that you don't actually get to
read books this way. It's limited to book samples. Still, it has some
usefulness.

~~~
eiji
They make too much money selling kindle, to release a full reader any time
soon.

As long as I need to have some special reading device, I won't buy any ebook.

~~~
adolph
Amazon's deployment of "free" Kindle reader software to many platforms differs
from your interpretation. In terms of razor economic models, the Kindle
hardware may be a deluxe razor handle, but Amazon seems willing to sell blades
to users of other hardware.

------
jorleif
I was disappointed for a second reason: I thought about Web for the Kindle,
rather than Kindle for the Web. I really like reading books and research paper
pdfs on the Kindle, but delivery of non-Amazon content is a bit of a hassle.

Not very much, but still emailing to the Kindle is some extra effort. It would
be great if there was some selection of web content, e.g. Hacker News
frontpage articles, or my RSS feeds that would be converted to the native
Kindle format and then delivered like a newspaper daily or twice daily. Not
being able to follow links would be annoying, but still the idea is nice.
Maybe I have to hack something like that together and try it...

~~~
raffij
<http://www.kindlefeeder.com/> allows you to do most of what you are looking
for.

Also for mobi files such as the instapaper one it would be nice to be able to
make ajax calls to set articles to read when you clicked a link at the end of
the article.

~~~
kroger
Have you actually tried to use kindlefeeder? It's a good service when the RSS
feed has the full text, otherwise it just doesn't work (it's no good to read
hacker news, for instance, as the feed doesn't have the full text)

------
oceanician
I like the idea of the kindle. I really love the eInk idea, so I don't really
get it when people rave about back lit display books. At the end of the day,
it's nice to relax reading. Which when your eyes are tired at the end of the
day after sitting behind your computer all day, who on earth wants to sit and
read something off a pc or someother back lit display, causing further eye
stresses.

Really keen to actually see and use an eInk tablet - without internet; else
I'll just waste even more time on fb. I should do some more research into what
would suit me.

~~~
maw
If anyone releases a full-sized e-ink monitor, I'll splurge for it. Just a
little bit faster and just a few more colors are all I'd need.

~~~
mikepurvis
That'd be awesome. With a little more speed, I could definitely picture
that... maybe a multi-monitor setup with your web browser on an LCD, and your
terminals and text editors on eInk displays.

------
rudd
I love this. The implementation would be so much nicer if they would extend it
to full books, but it still works perfectly for previews. The scrub bar, the
previous/next arrows, and all the other stuff make it very similar to other
common web elements. Very nice.

------
JohnIdol
Previews are cool, but it would be great if you could read all the kindle
books you purchased in the browser.

------
c00p3r
It is NOT Flash based! Good news, big deal.

------
wiks
I brought the Kindle 2 for total of $400, thought it was a ripoff when apple
introduced ipad..but it looks they are progressing slowly.

